# What should I do about my dog?



## amanda2017 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hey yall, so I have a situation that I can't decide on.

My 15 year old chihuahua when to the doctors today to get a broken toe nail cut off. Well while there the vet did a check up.

This dog, eminem, has a bad gum disease, and it has caused his to get really swollen glands. I'd doesn't seem to hurt him, but the vet told us that the infection from his teeth can reach his heart and kill him

So now I'm stuck with the conflict of wether we should take him into surgery, where they will give him anesthesia and pull out his teeth. Or let him stay the way he is and risk the infection getting to his heart.

The problem with the surgery is that we were told by a vet about a year ago that he can die during surgery.

So you see my dilemma.
I have had this dog all my life, he is my baby.

I have attached a photo of him.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh what a scrappy situation. Is it the knocking out part that might kill him? If so talk with your vet and tell him about your concerns, see if basically they can dope him up to make him calm and numb him up.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry. Would the blood test prior to surgery help with the decision?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That's awful....I would ask more questions from the vet for sure. Find out the probabilities of both outcomes.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Can they give him a lighter form of sedation and remove a few teeth at a time? Is he on antibiotics to combat the infection?

Any time an animal or human gets general sedation, there is a risk. But bloodwork to check kidney and liver function, etc., could be a good indicator of how risky it is. Fifteen is old, but not extremely so for a Chihuahua like it would be for a Lab, for example.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Personally if he was my dog , at fifteen years old , i wouldn't do it. 
But , I'm sure they will do a blood test to check liver and kidney values to make sure they are normal and considered safe to be put under for the dental. Being put under at any age , there is always a risk , but the older the animal and with known dental disease already , it taxes the heart even more. I completely understand your worries , i have a 12 year old Beagle who needs her teeth done once again , she also has dental issues. Dogs are sometimes born to have dental issues , just like people. I am contemplating it but I'm as afraid as you are , even with a background of working in a vet for umpteen years and being able to be there while its done and monitor her myself . You just never know. My girl is my baby too  

Dental disease does affect the heart , so what your vet is telling you is true , but with infected gums and gum disease , your dog will still most likely have issues after the dental. My girl had her dental a couple of years ago and it has come back just the same if not worse. So , with that said , I'm not sure taking the risk is worth it if its to come back again. But I'm thinking that maybe it lengthens the time she is here with me , its such a poopy decision to have to make.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Your dog should be given antibiotics weeks before the actual dental is done.
Then of course , afterwards as well if needed.


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

he was given antibiotics yesterday, he is suppose to take 2 a days. The vet wants to do the surgery as soon as possible, he was actually wanting to do it yesterday, right after he seen him! he has another appointment on Thursday, which is when we are going to decide to do the surgery that day, or to wait. it is the Anesthetist that im worried about, this will be his 3rd surgery. he had one when he was a puppy, he fell of a couch and almost broke his back, and he had one a few years ago. i don't remember what that one was for. 


I'm not sure why the vet is wanting to do the surgery right way! he's not acting any different then he always has! hes still running around and barking at the goats and horses as if he was still a puppy.

I understand that there is a risk that the infection can get to his heart, but id rather wait and see if the antibiotics work first



( by the way this is my other account!)


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well , first I would ask him to please explain fully to you why he feels it's necessary to do this dental so quickly. 

And if he doesn't then get another opinion. JMO.


----------



## GCKRanch (May 27, 2014)

We had a 15 year old pup that had teeth issues too. We had most of his teeth removed, but by the time we had spent the money on the removal, he was having other major health issues that would eventually kill him. In the end we chose to put him down.
I would avoid surgery, and let him live out his life until it is evident that he's in pain.


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

I agree with others...as much as I know it hurts to face it, he's no spring chicken anymore. He'd be much happier living out his life with you than having a risky surgery. See what you can do besides the antibiotics to help with his teeth/gums at home. Will pray for y'all.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

I am going to say only you will know when it is time. Our beloved pet toy poodle of 20 years passed away last month. We went ahead with a surgery when he was 16 for glacomia. He had an eye removed. When he was 18 we had a small procedure done. At that point we knew a major surgery would be to hard on him and we just wanted him to be comfortable and pain free. When he got sick last we decided unless he was in pain would be at home. He died in his sleep peacefully that night.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I would avoid surgery. It takes a lot out of them and at this age - its more than safe to say, he may not rebound too quickly or too well from surgery. Plus it's rather stressful to have him go through that. Hard to decide but I wouldnt opt for surgery.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Its certainly a extremely hard decision. I know you want to prolong his life , like any of us would for our pets , but sometimes you have to weigh the pros and cons and the cons of having the surgery seem to outweigh the pros right now. His age being a huge factor. And , to tell you the truth , smaller animals do have a hard time with anesthesia as to bigger animals. Talk to your vet about what measures you can take without having the dental done…..


----------

